# Ok, there is hope- Skype in Dubai



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

I just got this article, dont know if it has been posted here on not. Apparently, the UAE is reviewing its policy on SKype/ Internet calls. So for all the upstanding expats (which i am sure all members of this board are) that have been spending money on phone calls, there may be light at the end of the tunnel. 

UAE regulator to decide on Skype, internet calls by Dec. - Technology - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

I have relatives in different parts of the UAE that use Skype with no problems, they have been using it for a few months now!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

err its probably not legal. Hence the use of "upstanding"


judicious said:


> I have relatives in different parts of the UAE that use Skype with no problems, they have been using it for a few months now!


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> err its probably not legal. Hence the use of "upstanding"


I understand that but it seems to me that they are all very open about their use of it!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I have been using my cell to call home. It ends up not costing much more than phoning via skype to SA. So this ruling won't really affect me. what would be great is if they could unblock all the sites. I am sure it would solve all my issues i am having with the net. Maybe Du is just a bad service provider.  I can't even watch youtube streaming, and I have a 2 meg line. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Maybe Du is just a bad service provider.  I can't even watch youtube streaming, and I have a 2 meg line. Sorry for the rant.


That's our lunchtime pastime.  We use Du in the office and do not really have any probs!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thats the thing, youtube works fine in our office, but at home it's full of bollocks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I use Skype a lot. I pay AED20 per month to Skype for unlimited landline calls to the UK. Have to do a bit of jiggery pokery first though


----------

